# Hello from Spain



## GuillermoC (May 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,

First of all, I apologized because of my english, I'm still learning 

My name is Guillermo and I'm happy to be here. I'm an amateur composer and I really want to work as composer for film, TV, videogames and trailer.
I want to learn a lot of all of you and I will try to help in everything I can.

I am in the sampling world since one year and a half ago.

Greetings and thank you.


----------



## GuillermoC (May 29, 2017)

I have recently dared to publish some theme and works that I have done. I put here my Soundcloud link:
https://soundcloud.com/guillermocorral


----------



## Rowy (May 29, 2017)

Welcome, Guillermo. I think you're going to be great as a composer of film music. The epic force is strong in you.


----------



## GuillermoC (May 30, 2017)

Rowy said:


> Welcome, Guillermo. I think you're going to be great as a composer of film music. The epic force is strong in you.


Thank you Rowy.


----------



## Iskra (May 30, 2017)

Bienvenido!


----------



## GuillermoC (May 30, 2017)

Iskra said:


> Bienvenido!


Gracias compañero hispasonico!


----------



## AMT (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Guillermo, it is very nice to meet you.


----------

